# One Year In Hell



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

This is a good video. It's titled, "One Year In Hell -- a true shtf story." The narrator gives a stark picture of what it was like for a year in Bosnia.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I expected it to be one year in Chicago, but I suppose Bosnia could actually be worse.

Very interesting video though.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Great. I know a lot of folks that need to listen to that.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I watched another good video here like this one several years ago. I forgot where it was I want to say Argintina? :dunno:

All good advice. He spoke of toilet tissue, we don't throw away phone books anymore when new ones come. Crinkled up they make great toilet tissue. Any book will do in a pinch though. We store them in plastic bags.

No respectable out house was ever without a Sears Robuck, Montgomery Wards or Pennys catalog in case tissue ran out. With lots of kids it ran out often.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

mom has so many old catalogs and magazines on hand.we just might have enough for a year or 2..lol..


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I haven't watched the video yet but it sounds like a story I read a while back. The guy was living in Bosnia when everything went nuts. I printed that out for my kids to read. My sister read it and it made her start thinking. She sent it to my uncle and he of course said it was all because of republicans. Don't know how he came to that conclusion...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

jimLE said:


> mom has so many old catalogs and magazines on hand.we just might have enough for a year or 2..lol..


Crumple and un-crumple a few times to soften them up.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess my years in Camden, N.J. taught me the same lessons he speaks of. No flash, no bling bling, no information ever given about ones self. 

Good advice though on not doing barter transactions near one's home. Outstanding information. Everyone take notes, there will be a quiz during SHTF and you will see this material again...just saying...


----------

